# Hay questions



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

Last year was our first winter with goats, we got 20 square bales of hay and I checked inside them all for moistness, they were good and dry and still are. The goats didn't eat half of what we bought, but liked it.

We gave some to our friends who had run out, they said their does wouldn't touch it and were pregnant so they had to buy more, and that a friend of theirs said ours was dangerous for goats because there were seed heads (not sure how to explain that, just wheat fluffy looking).

















1) Can we feed them last year's hay since it's been stored dry ever since in our barn, no mold/moistness and still seems good?

2) Are those seed heads bad for the goats? Our goats eat blackberry brambles and locust leaves with thorns, so I don't see how those are a problem, maybe for the kids?

Just not sure what else to look for in hay if ours wasn't good.

Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

1) You can, but it won't have as many nutrients as fresh hay. 

2) The hay I get has those seed heads, and my goats eat them without any problems.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My kids will seek out those seed heads. Seeds are wild grain.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

1) Yes you can.

2) Grass seed heads are fine. You want to watch out for seeds like from foxtail though as those can get stuck in the teeth and gums.

Goats waste hay like no other animal I've seen. My horses will eat everything, but the goats just waste a ton of it. They go for the softest stuff first usually, like the leaves. Leaving the stem behind. They'll push the rest of it aside and often soil it and won't touch it. A feeder can help, but buying the best quality hay you can afford will also help cut down waste.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

It's shocking how much they waste,my sheep will eat every last scrap! Hay is so expensive here and getting more so,teejae


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats get the award for being the most wasteful creatures, seconded only by teenage humans! (Being facetious)


----------



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

Have pictures but can't figure out how to load them yet, I don't think it's fox tail?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I was feeding last years hay until last week


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is foxtail.







There will be no doubt if you have it in your hay because you will have the nasty little suckers all over in your shirt after you feed. 
I've never had them stuck in the goats mouth but they are so bad about eyes :/ we have them like crazy here and I have to check kids eyes morning and night for the nasty little things.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Goats get the award for being the most wasteful creatures, seconded only by teenage humans! (Being facetious)


How true! (not being facetious) lol


----------

